# Oliver update.



## kikiiniowa (Sep 9, 2008)

I just wanted to give a little update on the problem that Oliver came to me with. As I said when I got him he had a terrible problem and that was eating his poop! Anyway, I've really been working on this and have to say I think this issue is def much better. He's NOT been eating it! I really think now that he's eating better and has lots of toys to play with that both of these factors are what the problem stemmed from. I'm shocked now to not even see him turn around to even smell it after he goes. And this is inside on a pee pad. He's had plenty of chances to have eaten some and he's left it alone! I watch him like a hawk and he has had several accidents where he pooped in his crate overnight and obviously has left the poop alone. I think now he knows he's going to get plenty of food and he really treasures his toys. (He used to play with his poo.) He loves to put his favorites (toys)in his little bed. He's like a little pack rat and it's so cute. We think he really appreciates his "stuff". LOL I just had to let you all know about this good news. He's being such a good boy!
Oh! And Lexie plays with him all the time now. She's much more accepting and plays regularly with him. 2 is more work but SO worth it. And to know I got a rescue is even sweeter. :thumbsup::wub:


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Oliver sounds lovely! 
That is so cute that he pack rats his toys.
How nice that he now has a loving home with you and Lexie.


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

Thats great news for Oliver I am glad it all worked out.


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

Glad to hear he is working out for you!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Kathy - I'm so happy to hear that all is so much better. Happy dance time. :chili::chili:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Aww, I'm glad Oliver is really starting to turn around and blossom! I would loooove to see pics of him! 

London is 3 and has always been a poo eater.  She has high quality food (Acana) & more toys that she knows what to do with and that doesn't stop her from trying! LOL


----------



## kikiiniowa (Sep 9, 2008)

I'll get some more pics of Oliver up after he gets his first grooming. Just waiting for more shots before the grooming. I might do a drastic cut though but we'll see when it's time.


----------



## kikiiniowa (Sep 9, 2008)

LJSquishy said:


> Aww, I'm glad Oliver is really starting to turn around and blossom! I would loooove to see pics of him!
> 
> London is 3 and has always been a poo eater.  She has high quality food (Acana) & more toys that she knows what to do with and that doesn't stop her from trying! LOL


I'm sorry about your poo eater Lisa. I know how frustrating it is to try to stop it.


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

> London is 3 and has always been a poo eater.


No need to be sad! Directly translated into Spanish, a "poo eater" is a snob! It can also be used in a cute/funny way! 

She knows she's adorable and is a Prima Donna about it! :tender:


----------

